#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Any Guys Here Prefer Facing Their Adversaries Spells?

## Mr K

I want to know more of the personal experiences of others about this subject.

Say someone casts a spell at you, with intention to harm... would you face the spell as is, and then try ripping the spell apart inside your being, and take all of the spell charm and mana for yourself..as if like the spell is one big juicy egg?

Each person has a different way of living their lives, and each person a different way of charging their spells with the entirety of their being. Some people are more emotional and materialistic...so you are likely to get spells bouncing off your lower Red and Orange Chakras firing up those type of energies from those types of people. Creative people..well, I have had experiences where I felt my throat chakra was on fire when one of those guys attempted a spell upon me, and also I got a nice boost of creative energies. Felt Great.

I have found through personal experience that if you face up to the nonsense and sentiments of others manifested in spellform, then eventually you can strip away all their spell meaning back to their basic elements, and so suck up the basic energies for your own benefit.

I hope what I share provides some insight, or provides some interest to members here...as well as I would much love to hear from you guys own experiences dealing with such matters.

----------


## Mr K

Ahh, thank you for replying Mrs Peel. Old school Avengers fan I see, that show is still on network television in my part of the world. 

No, I have a tendency to incur the wrath of certain Majick types.. to the point where I have even received one of those Death Spells thrown at me. I had woken up to feel (but not live out personally) this sensation of pain, like there was a stream of energy swirling violently between my Heart center and my third eye...like as if having a powerful tooth pain. A tooth pain like from chewing on too much chew candy, but between areas of my body. It was interesting.

I assume that, if you bring enough consciousness and energy of your own, to taking on the negative Spell..then the karma of that negative spell will change, and so will the nature of that spell...so you get all that nice spiritual motion and underlying current of that spell, but none of the negative effects.

Just an opinion at this point. 

And yes, I do intend to piss off a few hot headed Majick casters for practice, although I promise not to do it here. Those Chaos guys seem ripe for the pickings.

Thanks again.

----------


## Belasko

The only people that have to worry about this **** are the people that know dick I hate Chaos Magickians and anyone who fucks with animals, unless it's road kill.

----------


## Astral Eye

I use my basic shields. Anything get's through that then I just dissapate the energy.

----------


## Mr K

So I take it individuals here prefer to utilize their own individual pools of energy, and thus drain their karmic ether...for shield spells, and whatnot.

I have found that pure consciousness and fighting majick with the entirety of myself allows me to walk through defenses of Majick Practitioners without hardly ever noticing their defenses. I say to myself "Oh look, there is this multi-ringed blade coming at me...and its gone. Oh look..some kind of demonic creature that is trying to scare me off..oh, thats gone too." I charge no spells.

Energy from spells that are allowed to bend into your being as pure energy like-candy, if focused with enough of yourself that the spells turn inside out. 

Anyways...nice talking. 

Belasko...don't quit the medications, son.

----------


## Nual123

You seem to have created this thread to feed your own ego, magick in my experience doesnt just come from you but flows from the universe. I dont "deplete" energy by casting spells and I have never felt tired when i have finished a ritual... actually the opposite. You must have alot of dark energy around you if you attract so many casters cursing or hexing you... maybe what you need self reflection it is good for the body and soul. I have never heard of magick pools sounds like something from a game.

----------


## alyssa

Oh for f*ck's sake, dude. Dropping that wisdom is all well and good, but you ain't keepin it real. 
Seriously, the tone you use to even talk about such topic proves that you have nothing but fantasies in regards to "facing your adversaries". You have not said anything new or profound, so acting like you're above all the methods other people said they use is redundant, it only shows your arrogance and arrogance is only good when you can walk the walk, not just talk the talk.

----------


## Mr K

Ah huh..?

I'm not talking about Shielding, I'm talking about Energy Vampirism.. a pathway that forces the individual to succumb to the greater part of them self. We are all here to learn about ourselves, and to cultivate, so why not take it to the extreme and take the focus off trinkets and ideologies and instead dive into the realm of Higher Self, and the feeding of the higher self. 

I am simply not interested in the folly of this Shielding nonsense. If you want my real opinion, I think it is laughable that a person would choose to hide from negative influences and cover themselves with spells which cost energy to cast and a piece of someone's very soul to make true.

The shattering of false illusions, and the consumption of energy made pure by snapping the head off all spell meaning and getting ONLY the benefits.

" he is not on medications boy but maybe you should be. what arrogance from one who is a niggling. " 

Here you go..do I take what you say seriously? Or do I say to shatter your deceitful and false premise of a comment directed to me that being niggling is no cause for Medication, especially from someone who rides the cause of Spiritual Gain. You're just bitter, and you have nothing to say except to reverse what I said against me with utterly ridiculous meaning. 

If that trash was in spell form and directed at me, I could nullify all your meaning and suck up all mana thrown at me...and use that energy for building up myself, by dealing with karmic issues and whatever else arises. 

So hide behind your Shields, while I gratefully tear through Majick Practitioners like it was childs play. 

Alyssa - You've said nothing but made unproven claims about me, because I believe deep down you are a slothful person who consumes much self-deceit of your own ego. In any case, you are just whining to my direction without a case or any real thought to back it all up... all slobber.

Nual - People mistake often me being egotistical, but truthfully I take stuff to the extreme...and this annoys people who are often incapable of higher thought. 

...And Belasko is a mouth-frother, and has issues. obviously. 


Well, thanks guys for your influences. I do examine everything said in full manner, and think about everything in a very multi-dimensional way.

You disappoint me Mrs. Peel...how you ride the comments and sentiments of others without living and processing your own reality. I really do expect more from people.

----------


## alyssa

LMFAO, I couldn't even go through your post because you are so full of it, that was just too much crap to swallow. You come at us with character assessment that is full of vague and very general insults. 
And "tear through magick practitioners like child's play"? And you claim you are not egotistical? Honey, ego is all you have going for you and nothing else. If you were truly so advanced why do you come here and brag about it? And don't tell me that you want to "get a different perspective and opinions" because people did give it to you and you just disregarded it in the most idiotic and blatantly arrogant way. What else can one expect to receive in response? And don't get me wrong, I am not insulted or annoyed, I just found it hillarious so thank you for making me laugh, I just love when that happens.

----------


## Astral Eye

> he is not on medications boy but maybe you should be. what arrogance from one who is a niggling.


I'm confused

----------


## Darius

> Ah huh..?
> 
> I'm not talking about Shielding, I'm talking about Energy Vampirism.. a pathway that forces the individual to succumb to the greater part of them self. We are all here to learn about ourselves, and to cultivate, so why not take it to the extreme and take the focus off trinkets and ideologies and instead dive into the realm of Higher Self, and the feeding of the higher self. 
> 
> I am simply not interested in the folly of this Shielding nonsense. If you want my real opinion, I think it is laughable that a person would choose to hide from negative influences and cover themselves with spells which cost energy to cast and a piece of someone's very soul to make true.
> 
> The shattering of false illusions, and the consumption of energy made pure by snapping the head off all spell meaning and getting ONLY the benefits.
> 
> " he is not on medications boy but maybe you should be. what arrogance from one who is a niggling. " 
> ...


Haha, this is better that the rper who claimed to be a necromancer like myself. Keep them coming, I always can use a good laugh  :Smile: 

Oh,by the way Mr. K, if you have a problem with my words, just try me. See if your efforts do anything at all. I will be laughing at you the entire time as your spells are ripped apart by the spirits of the dead I call upon. They love nothing more than to show people the consequences of their actions. Oh, and mess with Alyssa, Astral, or Mrs . Peel, and you will face many angry magi. Not a good idea, but then I expect many people in the world to never think about consequences. Belasko meanwhile, is simply Belasko. He proved years ago the extent of his knowledge, wisdom, and restraint in the OTO. He owes you nothing, and can spot roleplayers a mile away. Mess with him, and you get what you will deserve for your actions.

----------


## alyssa

I would second Mrs.Peel. Darius you are amazing and you never have to brag about your gift, because your talent and knowledge speak for themselves. Real Magi doesn't need many words like those in his shadows and Darius casts shadows on many losers like the OP

----------


## alyssa

> i saw thus OP at a blog with animal skins tigers that are extinct and such. not too happy about this.


What? Just on the blog or actually owning the skins? There is one b*tch that needs icing I reckon...

----------


## Nual123

You have no idea what I'm capable of and have no idea what "higher thought" truly is. If you want to absorb negative energy then have fun with that, but you will get none from me. Shielding doesnt cost anything, your doing it wrong ahaha. Shielding impowers and protects you, something you wouldnt understand.

Um guys he is trying to work everyone up. STARVE the negative energy vampire.  :Smile:  His insults are hollow, he has no idea about anything truly magickal and he just likes to rant.

----------


## alyssa

Oh yeah, I noticed that. He is hillarous.lol

----------


## Dajai

That was interesting. Even with the removal of sarcasm the topic does remain interesting. 

Psychic protection is not something I've ever been concerned about. I once made something to achieve this task and either it's working or it is coincidence or I've had no one attempt anything - though I don't believe I know anyone I've pissed off enough - at least, not in the occult community.

One thing that amused me a few years ago was being approached in my place of work by a couple who claimed to have identified me or noticed that I am not your average man. I can't recall the actual words but it didn't get to my ego, though I was entertained. 

They insisted that I must protect myself because of what will happen in the future. (!?) Of course, both eyebrows went up and I kept control of the grin that my lips wanted to form but I did feel - other than the concern that this couple wanted something else of me - that their concern could be genuine; at least, they believed what they were saying.
I met them twice and the second time was when they mentioned the need for psychic protection. I felt no threat from them or from what they had said.

Same place of work was the only time someone approached me and asked if I had thought about Jesus. Now, that threw me. I had to ask the person to repeat herself because I couldn't quite believe what she had said to me in the first place! 

I'm underlining this as evidence that there might have been a higher proportion of crazy people around that area. 

Anyway. Nothing is going to happen in the future that will require me to protect myself spiritually. All is good.

----------


## Astral Eye

You go Darius!!!!!


I agree, the original poster is very full of himself, but don't hurt him...























Too much.

----------


## Deus_Ex_Asmo

Weird stuff about "mana" there. Ignoring that, I had someone try to cast a spell on me once. It was effective until I realized what it was, and then I simply willed it away. It's really a very easy thing to do.

On a side note, the caster was very "salty" when she was retaliated against. :P

----------


## Strider

Someone I "cursed" way way back said - "send all the negative **** you want as I deal with that on a daily basis, you`l empower me".................I found it so funny I went and hit them with a bat.

Folks tend to believe what they do rather than vice versa, and "the real/physical" is usually better when it comes to confronting things. Dont get me wrong, the psyche/magical realms have their place, but are more easilly pulled down into fantasy/ego/paranoia - incl. the many tricks ones mind has for justifying stuff to itself.

Basically, if you`re not willing to bust someones head "in the flesh", dont expect results on any "magical" plane.

Oh, and defence against curses and such? - thats actually way more funny than most folks will undestand  :Smile:

----------

